# So kanns nicht weiter gehen...



## Joachim (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

jawohl, richtig gelesen - und warum? Beispiel gefällig?  

Erst heute hat Annett rund 40 Bilder aus dem "Fotokalender-Album" verschieben müssen, nur weil 2 User nicht willens waren, *vor* Benutzung des Forum mal zu lesen oder zu erfragen wie was wo geht. Oder wenigstens eine Info per PN zu geben, das sie sich "verloadet" haben. 
Gleich hinterher knapp 20 Fotos, die per Image-Befehl (IMG) in einen Beitrag eingefügt wurden ...  : :beeten: 

Kann sein, das ich heute "nur" nen schlechten Tag habe, aber mich würde an dieser Stelle mal die Meinung unserer User und Mods/Experten interessieren. 

Wie seht ihr die Sache? Sollen wir wie bisher stillduldend verschieben und editieren, bis es wieder passt? Sollen wir solche Beiträge/Fotos einfach löschen? Habt ihr andere Vorschläge? Was ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hi Joachim,

ich weiss ja auch was ihr mods euch für ne Arbeit mit dem Forum machen müsst und da ist man logischerweise für wirklich unnötige Arbeit äußerst dankbar... 
Wenns nach mir geht... einfach löschen... irgendwann merken dann die dümmsten auch daß es so nicht geht. Dann können die ja weiter üben...


----------



## Steffen (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hi,

Erst mal muß ich den Betreibern & Mods ein großes Loben für die tolle Arbeit aussprechen  es ist sicher nicht einfach den überblick zu behalten bei so vielen neuen Beiträgen am Tag.... 







Und wenn einer was falsch einstellt würde ich es auch löschen.........


----------



## zoe (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo Joachim
Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das so etwas aus Absicht passiert. 
Viele Neuuser kennen Foren vielleicht garnicht und das hier ist das erste Mal? 
Vielleicht spielt auch ne Portion Nervosität mit und Freude überhaupt durch zu sehen... . 
Sicher ist das für euch Arbeit und Zeit die ihr bestimmt nicht immer habt, ich würde die Bilder auch löschen aber einen netten "Standartsatz" mit Link einkopieren. 
Still dulden und editieren bringt nich so viel (meiner Meinung nach) ..... ausser Arbeit für euch, aber davon habt ihr ja auch genug. 

liebe grüße
zoe


----------



## Conny (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo Joachim,

erstmal  und: jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag!

Ich würde es in Ordnung finden, wenn Ihr die Bilder einfach löscht. Es ist Eure Freizeit und nicht Euer Job, für den Ihr bezahlt werdet.


----------



## Heiko H. (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hi,

das mit dem Upload der Bilder habe ich schon in mehreren Foren gesehen. Damit gibt es eigentlich fast immer Probleme, obwohl es gar nicht so schwierig ist.
Es ist schon eine ganz schön Zeit intensive Aufgabe die Bilder den richtigen Kategorien zuzuordnen. Wenn es zeitlich machbar ist, würde ich die Bilder auch weiterhin verschieben, den ich denke, dass es einige User nicht mit Absicht machen, sondern aus Mangel an Computerkenntnis.
Sollte der Aufwand zu groß werden, muss man sich sicherlich überlegen, ob man die Bilder einfach löscht.
Dies kann allerdings dazu führen, dass sich der ein oder andere User aufregt und es damit wiederum Ärger bedeuten kann.

Also meiner Meinung nach erst nochmal versuchen, die User auf den richtigen Weg zu bringen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Dodi (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hi Joachim!

Man sollte meinen, daß es doch eigentlich gar nicht sooo schwer sein kann, Fotos in der _*richtigen Größe*_ und auch *Kategorie* hoch zu laden.

Vor dem Upload sollten von _*jedem*_ Neuling und denen, die sich noch unsicher sind, die Forenregeln gelesen und auch beachtet werden - hilfreich und wichtig ist auch die Anleitung zum richtigen einstellen von Bildern! Im Grunde genommen ist ja schon über der Antwort-Möglichkeit der Hinweis auf die Regeln und auch die "Androhung" des Löschens.

Wenn da jemand "patzt", dann sollte in der Tat von demjenigen eine PN an einen der Mod's erfolgen - aber vielleicht merkt er es noch nicht einmal... 

Also, ich bin für Löschen - vielleicht geben sich die User unter diesen Umständen mehr Mühe, diese sonst so unnötige Arbeit des Verschiebens zu vermeiden.


----------



## Joachim (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

 erstaunlich viele votieren fürs löschen ...  

Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen - es geht nicht nur um dieses eine mal (Beispiel oben). Es häuft sich und "Wiederholungstäter"  sind auch dabei.

Eines noch - es geht ALLE was an, denn wenn in euerem Forum liederlich und willkürlich Daten ablegt werden, dann findet sich irgendwann keiner mehr zurecht.


----------



## karsten. (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo

ok. die ersten Steine sind ja schon geworfen ...... 

ich bin auch für Löschen und einen netten Hinweis mit Begründung
, dass man das Upload wiederholt


 nur richtig !


das sollten die User verstehen ohne zu schmollen 


mfG


----------



## sister_in_act (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

So
ich bin noch nicht lange hier...
wichtig ist mir , an dieser stelle mal  DANKE an alle mods zu  sagen

-für die freundliche begrüssung
- die hilfe bei problemen am teich
-die geduld , auch die hundertste ,gleiche frage  zu ertragen und zu   
 beantworten
-die arbeit , die ihr hier im forum gesamt leistet in eurer freizeit für die user.

ich glaube auch , daß man im eifer des gefechts und auch aus unwissenheit im umgang mit foren als ungeübter  user leicht fehler macht.
es muß in eurem ermessen liegen ob ihr löscht oder korrigiert.es ist sicher auch eine frage, um wieviel aufwand es dabei geht.
wie auch immer ihr entscheidet--ihr werdets schon richtig machen.

mit liebem gruß
(sister)

ulla


----------



## Annett (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hi Leute,

wie Dodi + Joachim eben schon schrieben.. es geht nicht um heute und die 40Bilderchen in der Fotokalenderkategorie + fast 20 Images in einem Beitrag.
Eigentlich sind es noch mehr, die falsch hochgeladen worden und noch falsch drin sind.... 

Es geht darum, dass teilweise nicht mal vorher nach ner Anleitung gesucht wird oder ne PN an einen anwesenden Mod/Experten geht, in der man einfach fragt, wie das mit Bildern etc. so gehandhabt wird.
Klar, es ist in jedem Forum etwas anders... aber in jedem Laden stehen die Getränke und die Kasse auch wo anders.
Wir verbringen hier alle unsere Freizeit, egal ob User, Mod, Experte oder Gast.... und da nerven solche eigentlich vermeidbaren Arbeiten einfach irgendwann.
Das ganze soll uns allen Spaß bereiten und keinen Frust.

Auf der anderen Seite tut es einem auch leid, wenn man dann konsequent löschen soll......... 
Also fragt man sich jeden Tag aufs neue: Wie reagieren?

Das Forum wächst und wächst - damit wächst anscheinend auch die Zahl derer, die nicht vorher mal lesen können oder wollen.
Leider werden wir sie auch nicht mit diesem Thread aufrütteln bzw. es kommen immer wieder neue, unwissende nach.
Das Forum mit Hinweisen zu tapezieren will ja auch keiner.... zumal sich 98% der Aktiven an die paar zu beachtenden Regeln halten. 

Ich war heute echt kurz davor, für mich eine gewisse Konsequenz zu ziehen. Vielleicht ist auch einfach nur "die Luft raus" und das Wetter schlägt aufs Gemüt. :? 

Und nein, das soll kein Beweihräucherungsthread für uns werden. 
Wir haben uns doch eh (fast) alle lieb.


----------



## Heiko H. (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo,

woran liegt es, dass die Dateien falsch abgelegt werden?
Wenn es wirklich absichtlich geschieht, sollte man wirklich ans löschen gehen.
Liegt es aber wirklich an weniger guten PC Kenntnissen sollte man versuchen die User an die Problematik heranzuführen.  

Gruß Heiko


----------



## karsten. (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

eben  !

und nett zu einem neuen Versuch animieren    


absichtlich ? 
kaum ....
da erschließt sich mir kein Sinn !

mfG


----------



## Annett (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo Heiko,

ich weiß nicht, ob die Galerie zu unübersichtlich ist.... einige laden Teichbaubilder (Bilder von den Baugruben!) in den Fotokalender oder unter "Eure schönsten Teichbilder". 

Man könnte nun wieder ein neues "Hinweisschild" einbauen, mit dem Link zur Anleitung "Wie lege ich mir eine persönliche Galerie an".
Macht es aber für Geübte und Neue wahrscheinlich auch nicht übersichtlicher. :?

Ich denke auch, bei den meisten ist es keine böswillige Absicht - sowas unterstelle ich hier eigentlich keinem! 

Habt Ihr Vorschläge, wie wir es noch eindeutiger machen können, dass die Galerie nicht der einzige Platz zum Bilderupload ist, wie in einem gewissen anderem Forum propagiert? 
... oft sind es User von dort, mit denen es immer wieder dieses spezielle Problem gibt. 
Die meisten dieser Vorkommnisse bekommt man als User ja kaum mit.


----------



## Mühle (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo Ihr lieben Hobbymods,

für mich echt unvorstellbar, daß soviele User ihre Bilder einfach so igrendwohin speichern  , merken die User das denn gar nicht, wo die Bilder geblieben sind ?

So einfach wie man hier die Bilder in die Antwort einstellen kann, gibt es doch sonst nirgends ; ein dickes Lob an Euch  .

Ich schließe mich den Vorschreibern an, macht es, wie Ihr es für richtig haltet, niemand nimmt es Euch übel, warum auch.

viele liebe Grüße

Britta


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Servus Moderatorinnen & Moderatoren

Also was hier in letzter Zeit "Neuzugänge" sind, ist schon ein "Wahnsinn"  . Wahrscheinlich durch den zusammenschluß der beiden Foren  

Das heißt natürlich auch neben den "Alten" auch die "Neuen" tatkräftig zu unterstützen   

Das in der Hitze des Gefechts auch das eine oder andere Foto falsch eingestellt wird kann schon mal passieren, aber bei sovielen Fotos würde ich sie löschen.

Ihr könnt ja nicht nur Eure Freizeit (Spaßfaktor) damit verbringen nur Fotos richtig einzusortieren.

Nocheinmal ein ganz *Großes DANKESCHÖN an Euch*, daß ihr den "Laden" so am Laufen hält`s.


----------



## Annett (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Noch Fragen?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5990

.....................


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hi,

also wenn ich da mit dem runterscrollen fertig bin, hab ich 'nen Krampf im Zeigefinger.........................

Und dann ich ich wirklich keine Antwort mehr schreiben................. 

Da, sollte dann evtl. doch rigoros gelöscht werden..............: 

Und den User auf die Möglichkeit der persönlichen Galerie hinweisen...................


----------



## kwoddel (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Gelöscht wird hier nix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





es geht schon wieder los 




oder doch


----------



## zaphod (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

hallo, 

möglicherweise könnte man im "Kontrollzentrum" einen festen Link zur Anleitung platzieren - da klickt sich ja jeder mal durch und es könnte neuen Usern wesentlich eher ins Auge fallen und zum Lesen animieren, als in der derzeitigen Unter-Unter-Rubrik oder Signaturen. Oder ein "Bilder-Upload-Hilfe-Link" im Upload-Fenster selbst?

Ansonsten bin ich Heikos und Karstens Meinung (u.a. deshalb, weil ich nicht weiß, ob ich selbst schonmal was verbockt hab ). 
Wenn löschen der für euch angenehmere Weg ist, dann löschen - aber mit deutlichem Hinweis darauf, wie es richtig geht. Dann sollte es beim 2. Versuch doch (theoretisch) funzen - oder?


----------



## MeneMeiner (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo Klaas,
hallo Mods,
verehrte Leser,



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> möglicherweise könnte man im "Kontrollzentrum" einen festen Link zur Anleitung platzieren



Der wird nicht gelesen von den besagten 2 % (hoffe, ich habe mich da jetzt nicht selbst einer Schublade zugeordnet  ).

...



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten bin ich Heikos und Karstens Meinung



Schließe mich hier mal an.



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn löschen der für euch angenehmere Weg ist, dann löschen - aber mit deutlichem Hinweis darauf, wie es richtig geht.



Ja, mit ausdrücklicher Bitte um den "deutlichen Hinweis", so es den Mods möglich / zumutbar ist.



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sollte es beim 2. Versuch doch (theoretisch) funzen - oder?



Theorie und Praxis... die Mods werden sehen...

Ausnahmen bitte ich bei Panik-Postern mit großen Teich-Problemen (gemeint sind z.B. akutes Fischsterben oder gekippte Teiche, nicht aber Algenblüten!) zu machen, denn die handeln meist sehr impulsiv.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nobby (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo,

nicht jeder kennt sich mit den unterschiedlichen Forensoftware aus.
Keiner wird als Admin oder Mod geboren.
Ich weiß selbst aus meiner Erfahrung (bin selbst Admin und Betreiber eines Forums (Kein Teich/Koiforum) das es ziemlich nervig ist, jedoch sind es meist neue und unerfahrene User. Endlich trauen sie sich an einen Beitrag oder wollen
eine Grafik hochladen. ....... Was passiert? Der Beitrag oder das/die Foto(s) werden gelöscht. Sehr aufmunternd weiter zu machen gelle.

Ich kann mich da nur der Meinung vom Heiko anschließen. Im Wiederholungsfall
kann ja immer noch gelöscht werden. 
Vielleicht sollte man einige nette Worte mit einer Anleitung auf dem Admin/Mod - Rechner speichern und diese den betreffenden User per PN oder Mail zusenden.

Liebe Grüße aus Mülheim an der Ruhr
Nobby


----------



## Nobby (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

jetzt wäre es mir fast passiert das ich meine Antwort 2 x gepostet hätte


----------



## MeneMeiner (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo Nobby,



			
				Nobby schrieb:
			
		

> nicht jeder kennt sich mit den unterschiedlichen Forensoftware aus.



Soll / muss er / sie ja auch nicht, aber bevor ich einen Teich angelegt habe, habe ich mich auch erst mal informiert. Ist das schädlich?



			
				Nobby schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner wird als Admin oder Mod geboren.



Es wird auch keiner als PC-Freak, Teichbesitzer, Aquarium-Besitzer, Bank- / Bürokaufmann, Bäcker o.ä. geboren. Das lernt man halt, indem man sich beliest. oder ausgebildet wird / ausbilden lässt bzw selbst ausbildet.  

Wenn ich in ein anderes Land reise, versuche ich auch immer erst mal mich zu informieren, was dort Usus ist bzw. ungern gesehen wird (Gestik usw.), denn ich bin Gast bzw. neu.



			
				Nobby schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß selbst aus meiner Erfahrung (bin selbst Admin und Betreiber eines Forums (Kein Teich/Koiforum) das es ziemlich nervig ist, jedoch sind es meist neue und unerfahrene User. Endlich trauen sie sich an einen Beitrag oder wollen
> eine Grafik hochladen. ....... Was passiert? Der Beitrag oder das/die Foto(s) werden gelöscht. Sehr aufmunternd weiter zu machen gelle.



Und wenn es dann einen freundlichen Hinweis auf die Machart, wie es dem Forum entspricht, gibt, was spricht dagegen? Wenn keine Not am Manne ist, sollte jede(r), der / die Interesse hat, diese Infos lesen und beachten (oder wegbleiben?).



			
				Nobby schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich da nur der Meinung vom Heiko anschließen. Im Wiederholungsfall kann ja immer noch gelöscht werden.



Und wer soll nachhalten, ob es sich um einen Wiederholungs-"täter(in)" handelt? DER Aufwand dürfte zu groß / nicht leistbar sein, oder?

...



			
				Nobby schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Grüße aus Mülheim an der Ruhr
> Nobby



Wir sind gar nicht so weit voneinander entfernt - weder räumlich noch meinungsmäßig 

Edit: (Sry, Gruß vergessen... )

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## karsten. (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

hallo

hat sich doch das Ganze im Fall von Sascha schon gelohnt  

und hat doch gar nicht weh getan !   

dem Nächsten können wir schon diesen Tread reinkopieren   


geht doch !

DANKE   
 


is doch so :
wer die Kapelle bezahlt , bestimmt was (wie) gespielt wird !


wenn ich irgendwo Gast bin ,
kann ich nicht dem Gastgeber sein Wohnzimmer umstellen......

isebenso !


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Und nein, das soll kein Beweihräucherungsthread für uns werden.


 
Schade  , denn Ihr macht Eure Sache sehr gut, wie wir finden  . 

Auf jeden Fall sehr, sehr viel besser als die Mods in anderen Foren (Auto- und keine Teich-Foren), deren Besuch wir deshalb schon eingestellt haben. Da ist es an der Tagesordnung, dass sogar ganze Beiträge einfach gelöscht werden, wenn sie den Mods nicht gefallen  . Daher lesen wir etwas von "Löschen" immer mit einer leichten Gänsehaut  . 

Klar habt ihr Mods die Aufgabe übernommen, hier etwas für Ordnung zu sorgen, zu organisieren, Hinweise zu geben etc. und das noch umsonst  und in Eurer Freizeit. Aber, wenn das irgendwie nachzuhalten ist (wir haben leider keine Ahnung von Foren-Software), sprechen wir uns eher für eine "Warnung" vor dem Löschen aus.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Uiiii....
also, ich kann den Frust total verstehen. Egal, ob es hier um Job oder Freizeit, Spaß oder Arbeit geht. Irgendwann hat man halt den Kaffee auf. Zum Leid derer, die sich tatsächlich einfach nur verdaddeln, weil sie Anleitungen nicht lesen (von denen kenne ich ad hoc bestimmt 10 in meinem unmittelbaren Umfeld, z.B. meine Mutter *grrrrrr*). 

Überall, wo viele Menschen zusammenkommen, hat man auch ein kleines Abbild des "realen" Lebens. Auf der Autobahn fahren ja auch einige permanent links, obwohl wir ein Rechtsfahrgebot haben. Und auf Reißverschluss-Einfädeln hat auch keiner Lust, denn der, den ich vorlasse, könnte ja schneller vorankommen. Und so stehen wir halt alle lieber gemeinsam im Stau :crazy: Und das sind Dinge, die ja nun wirklich jeder in der Fahrschule lernt.

Was auch immer dieser IMG-Befehl ist, kann man ihn nicht - technisch sozusagen - verhindern, damit die Bilder so gar nicht erst reingestellt werden können?

Ansonsten würde ich die Bilder löschen (was aber auch jede Menge manuelle Arbeit erfordert). Und es müsste eine vorgefertigte Mail mit der Anleitung herausgehen. Also, quasi automatisiert. Aber ich befürchte, so einfach ist es nicht


----------



## Annett (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Moin,

das ist alles nicht so einfach... Warnungen gibt es z.B. bei Verwendung des Imagebefehls genug.
Klickt mal über dem Antwortfeld auf das gelbe Viereck mit der Spitze (Bergkuppe) am unteren Bildrand. Wenn man den Hinweis nicht sieht, ist man m.M.n. nicht blind, sondern in diesem Falle leicht igno...t.  
Fälle in denen gerade Not am Mann herrscht, nehme ich davon aus, denn das passiert im Eifer des Gefechtes (wenn die Fische hops gehen) schon mal. 

@Karsten


> hallo
> 
> hat sich doch das Ganze im Fall von Sascha schon gelohnt
> 
> und hat doch gar nicht weh getan !


Hat mich auch nur eine Stunde und x PNs "gekostet". : 
Ist ja nicht so, dass man nicht helfen will - nur hät ich es selbst gemacht, wäre es in 10 -20 Minuten (ich müßte zum Bilderupload/Bilder verkleinern den Rechner wechseln, aber da kann keiner was für) erledigt gewesen. Mit der schon richtigen Bildergröße dauert es nur 5-10 Minuten, nur waren die Bilder teilweise >250kB.

@Nobby
Nein, ich wurde auch nicht als Admin/Mod geboren - einige kennen mich schon länger...... 
Ich selbst bin aber auch in anderen Foren unterwegs und lese tatsächlich die Anleitungen zur Benutzung, bevor ich "mein Ding durchziehe". 
Noch dazu kommt hier bald in jeden Neuvorstellungsthread der Link zur Bilderhochladanleitung.
Egal wo wir ihn einbauen, an einem gewissen Prozentsatz Nichtleser werden wir definitiv nichts ändern.
Das mit dem Löschen sehe ich auch ähnlich wie Du.
Nur bearbeiten wir es selber nach, kann man fast drauf warten, dass es wieder passiert............ zumal wir dann i.d.R. vorher erstmal ne PN tippel und die Erlaubnis einholen, Image-Bilder in Attachments umzuwandeln.
Das dauert dann halt entsprechend, wärend das Löschen in 1 Minute und weniger erledigt wäre.

Aber ich will ja gar ned löschen - aus den von einigen hier aufgeführten Gründen. :?


So, ich bin zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, aber Joachims Nichte möchte jetzt gern von mir auf den Reiterhof chauffiert werden. 
Zu Anke muss ich deshalb später antworten oder Joachim übernimmt das...


----------



## Armin501 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Ich neige mein Haupt, denn ich mache Fehler!

Gruß Armin
Verzeiht mir, die Kommenden


----------



## Joachim (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Moin ihr alle!

Man sieht - ein schwieriges Thema.  Gelöscht wird ja bisher nicht, aber es ist halt auch kein Zustand, das wir nur noch am Bilderschieben sind. Und das, wo ich nicht mal dazu komme, meine eigenen Bilder auf meinem Rechner mal zu sortieren ...  

Ich werd mal schaun, ob ich einen großen, fetten, roten Hinweis auf das erstellen einer privaten Galerie irgendwo unterbringen kann, wo man es auch lesen "muss".
Zum Thema private Galerie fällt mir noch was ein - ein Aufruf, nein, ein Hilfeschrei:  Bitte :beeten:  benennt die Hauptkategorie eures privaten Album mit eurem Usernamen! Denn x-mal "Meine Teichbilder" oder so lässt sich sehr schlecht durchsuchen oder zuordnen ... : :

@Armin
... ich auch   also: dito


----------



## Thorsten (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Moin zusammen,

Hinweise gibt es mehr als genug!
Auch ein Neuling kann das nicht übersehen-will es anscheinend aber?!

Wenn dagegen verstoßen wird, sollten die Bilder gelöscht werden, ganz einfach und ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben.
Soll sich die betreffende Person (wenn er/sie denn meckert) selbst die Arbeit machen, und die Bilder neu hochladen.

Wir Mod´s haben genügend andere Sachen hier zu tun, als auch noch _*nichtlesendeoderignoranteuser_* zu unterstützen. 

 Meine  Meinung.


----------



## karsten. (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> @Karsten
> 
> Hat mich auch nur eine Stunde und x PNs "gekostet". :
> Ist ja nicht so, dass man nicht helfen will - nur hät ich es selbst gemacht, wäre es in 10 -20 Minuten (ich müßte zum Bilderupload/Bilder verkleinern den Rechner wechseln, aber da kann keiner was für) erledigt gewesen. Mit der schon richtigen Bildergröße dauert es nur 5-10 Minuten, nur waren die Bilder teilweise >250kB.worten oder Joachim übernimmt das...




hey 

ich hatte es auch vor ! ehrlich !
(so als Beispiel mit Stundenverrechnungsatz)

nur

Du warst schneller !   


mfG


----------



## thias (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo, ihr image-Gegner    ,

die wenigen Modem-user scheinen ja eine starke Lobby zu haben  .
So richtig verstanden habe ich das immer noch nicht, warum der image-Befehl nicht gut sein soll. Warum seit ihr an diesem Punkt nur so empfindlich  .
Ich bin von anderen Foren gewohnt, dass es nur mit img geht... und das auch nicht ohne Grund... *denn habt ihr unendlich Speicherplatz???*
ImageShack hat den z.B. kostenlos, ihr auch, oder wer finanziert das?

Habe mit Annett diesbezüglich auch schon viel korrespondiert  

Wenn Bilder penetrant in eine falsche Rubrik kommen, kann man mit vorheriger PN durchaus auch löschen.
Ansonsten finde ich die Arbeit von euch Mods sehr gut. Dieses Forum gehört zu den wenigen, in denen größtenteils ein angenehmer Ton herrscht und trotzdem sehr aktiv ist...


----------



## Annett (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo Thias,

ich hatte damals ja schon mehrfach gesagt: Es gibt tatsächlich noch, auf dem Lande "etwas" außerhalb der Ballungszentren, Leute ohne DSL.
Die gibt es wirklich..... auch wenn man es kaum glauben möchte und die Zahl der DSL-Nutzer steigt. 
Auch Elfriede besucht uns per Modem von Paros. Thorsten war einige Wochen per Modem unterwegs - der weiß wieder, wie "schnell" das ist.  
Wie schnell ist die Verbindung übers Handy? Weiß das einer? Noch dazu hat man da ein Datenlimit oder es wird teuer. 
Soll man über die "schwächste", weil kleinste Fraktion, hinweggehen?
Machen wir das beispielsweise mit Kranken/Blinden auch so? Ich finde, wir sollten die Ellenbogen ruhig etwas an den Körper anlegen. Das normale Leben ist eigentlich schon hart genug.
Es kostet Euch doch nichts.... 

Zweite Sache: Weißt Du, wieviele der Imageshack-Bilder (und Co.) nach wenigen Wochen/Monaten spurlos verschwunden sind? Dann hast Du einen Thread mit wirklich guten Fragen und Antworten - aber das wichtigste ist einfach weg. Für immer. :?
Wenig hilfreich für die, die etwas später genau das gleiche Problem haben. Also müßten wir wieder ran..... 
Theoretisch kannst Du solche Threads dann gleich löschen. Stell Dir mal Deinen Schwimmteichbau-Thread ohne Fotos vor!  
Wir haben nicht unendlich Speicherplatz, das ist völlig richtig... deshalb gibt es auch Vorgaben zur Uploadgröße. 
Es macht in den meisten Fällen wenig Sinn 640x480 mit >300kB hochzuladen - da tun es auch locker 100, ohne für uns sichtbaren Qualitätsverlust.
Wobei die Software allein anscheinend die Bilder beim Upload schon schrumpft. Ist mir zumind. letztens in der Galerie passiert. 

Einige der Bilderdienste bieten sogar die Möglichkeit, kleinere Vorschaubilder zu verlinken, die dann erst beim Abrufen groß werden (eben wie bei den Attachments). Dagegen haben wir auch nichts, wohlwissend, dass die Pics irgendwann verschwinden könnten. Am Ende muss jeder selbst wissen, wie lange er ein Teil des Forums sein möchte.... aber dann bitte innerhalb der Regeln!


			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> wer die Kapelle bezahlt , bestimmt was (wie) gespielt wird !
> 
> wenn ich irgendwo Gast bin ,
> kann ich nicht dem Gastgeber sein Wohnzimmer umstellen......


Das stimmt schon irgendwo - aber wir möchten für alle eine halbwegs brauchbare Lösung. 
Zwölf und mehr Image-Bilder mit jeweils 250kB und mehr sind m.M.n. nicht für alle User eine!

@Anke
Sollen wir den Befehl ausschalten, weil sich 2% nicht an die Vorgaben halten?
Der Rest nutzt den Befehl so, wie vorgesehen und diese 98% wollen wir nicht für die Falschmacher bestrafen.... :?
Die Anleitung existiert doch schon - im Support unter Anleitungen. 

@all
Vielleicht sollte man diese Anleitung + weitere Hinweise z.B. auf Suchfunktion und Fachbeiträge als wichtigen Hinweise, a la „Vor dem ersten Posting“ überall in den Unterforen oben festmachen, sodass es immer das erste Thema ist… So war es ja ehemals bei teichforum.info auch.
War es damit besser geworden – „damals“?
Vielleicht wäre das eine Lösung?

Ansonsten läuft es wohl auf Löschen oder weiter wie bisher hinaus.


----------



## thias (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo Annett,

 
nein. ich will das Thema nicht nochmal aufwärmen  (obwohl bei imageshack Bilder ab und zu verschwinden, tauche sie auch immer wieder auf, jedenfalls bei meinen vielen...) ....


... aber dieser Vergleich muss nicht sein:


> Soll man über die "schwächste", weil kleinste Fraktion, hinweggehen?
> Machen wir das *beispielsweise mit Kranken/Blinden* auch so? Ich finde, wir sollten die Ellenbogen ruhig etwas an den Körper anlegen. Das normale Leben ist eigentlich schon hart genug.


... das kann man so nicht vergleichen. : Das surfen ist immerhin noch Luxus und kein existenzielles Lebensbedürfnis oder Grundrecht eines Menschen, wer nicht schnell genug surfen kann, dessen Menschenwürde wird deswegen nicht angekratzt...

Aber ok, wir nehmen (fast) alle gern Rücksicht


----------



## Annett (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hi,



> wer nicht schnell genug surfen kann, dessen Menschenwürde wird deswegen nicht angekratzt...


aber fast... oder wie fühlt Ihr Euch nach einigen Tagen Forenentzug während der Alltag normal weiter läuft? Thorsten? Katja (is im Urlaub)? usw.  

Haben wir nicht alle ein Recht auf Information? 
Das Internet löst garantiert ganz langsam das Fernsehen ab und ersetzt für manch einen jetzt schon die Tageszeitung, Fachzeitschriften und vor allem Lexikas, die früher schon zur Drucklegung nicht mehr aktuell waren.
Ein hoch auf Wikipedia - m.M.n. eine der besten Sachen im Internet!

Es stand da ja auch "beispielsweise" und wurde von mir absichtlich etwas überspitzt - geb ich gern zu...  
Wie gesagt und auch richtig erfasst, es geht um gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. 

Manchmal denken wir uns auch etwas bei den aufgestellten Regeln. :


----------



## Conny (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo,

ich denke, es wäre nicht schlecht die "Hilfe" etwas zu erweitern. Ich habe z.B. "Bild löschen" eingegeben und werde erst bei "Suchen" fündig. Dass ich das unter Bild-Tools, Bild bearbeiten und in einem neuen Fenster tun kann, ist vielleicht auch nicht jedem klar. Sollen wir einen AK bilden...? 
Ansonsten finde ich es eigentlich sehr schön, dass hier auch viele sind, die nicht mit allen digitalen Medien eng vertraut sind. Es gibt hier sowohl bewässerte Pflanzschalen als auch Seen. Es dürfte sich dann aber auch keiner beschweren, wenn seine Bilder gelöscht werden, weil sie nicht nach den Regeln eingestellt wurden. :


----------



## Juleli (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hm? Also Thias!
Nicht jeder Mensch, der vielleicht sich mal hingesetzt hat und einen Gartenteich gebuddelt hat, hat viel Geld, kann sich eine schnelle Internetverbindung leisten oder möchte gleich mehr Geld dafür ausgeben, wenn dieses Forum das einzige ist, womit er oder sie sich im Internet beschäftigt. Ich war lange Jahre eine Person, die eine langsame Internetverbindung gehabt hat und sich echt darüber aufgeregt hat, dass plötzlich größere und noch größere Bilder da sein müssen, obwohl es ein kleineres Bild auch täte. Manchmal habe ich Seiten aufgerufen und bin erstmal langsam Mittagessen gegangen.
Klar - braucht man Internet nicht zum Leben, aber wenn man heute beispielsweise studiert, ist man ohne Internet "am Arsch", wenn man Abi machen möchte, ist man heutzutage ohne Internet "am Arsch" und ich muss leider bei den Nachbarskindern im Alter von zehn bis zwölf Jahren merken, dass sie "am Arsch" sind, wenn sie für die Schule kein Internet zur Verfügung haben.


----------



## thias (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> aber fast... ...Haben wir nicht alle ein Recht auf Information?
> Das Internet löst garantiert ganz langsam das Fernsehen ab und ersetzt für manch einen jetzt schon die Tageszeitung, Fachzeitschriften und vor allem Lexikas, die früher schon zur Drucklegung nicht mehr aktuell waren.


 
... stimmt fast, aber Fernsehen ist kein Menschenrecht und wenn man keinen hat, ist man nicht minderwertiger...














.... ich habe nämlich keinen    
und das ist gut so, sonst hätte ich meinen Teich nicht in 4 Monaten geschafft 

sorry, wi sind OT


----------



## Thorsten (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Liebe Leuts,

ihr schweift vom Thema ab.:

Natürlich wird hier nicht die Menschenwürde angekratzt, hier ist Rücksichtnahme gefragt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Vor Wochen hatte ich auch das "Vergnügen" (wie Annett schon geschrieben hat) per Modem unterwegs zu sein, man war das ein großer Sch....ß!
Es gibt noch genügend Modemuser und auch Dsl´er die mit einer 1000 Leitung unterwegs sind, auch hier sind große Bilder nicht sooo der Hit.

Also, nehmt Rücksicht auf die Leuts und stellt die Bilder den Regeln entsprechend ein, mehr _verlangt_ ja keiner.


----------



## Winnie (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hi, auch ich bin absoluter Forum-Neuling und zusätzlich leider eher ein PC-looser als user. Ich hatte schon Probleme mit dem Registrieren und vor allem mit meinem 1. Kennwort, von dem ich mir sicher bin, es nicht vergessen zu haben, das aber dennoch nicht funktioniert hat. Naja, jetzt bin ich endlich drin und hoffe auf euer Verständnis für Computer-Deppen wie mich. Ganz liebe Grüße!


----------



## Manu79 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hi zusammen, 

ich verstehe das grad auch nicht ganz. Wo liegt denn das Problem, wenn man ein Bild mit dem IMG-Befehl einfügt? Ich wollte es grad editieren, da ich es vorhin in einem Posting so gemacht habe, allerdings kann ich mein eigenes Posting nicht editieren. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/419


----------



## thias (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo Manuel,

das editieren der eigenen Beiträge geht nur eine bestimmte Zeit, nach einem Tag oder so kommst du nicht mehr dran.

Das Problem des img-Befehles liegt darin, dass im Beitrag das Bild dann schon groß dargestellt wird und nicht als kleine Vorschau wie bei den Anhängen und das ist eben Datenvolumen...


----------



## Dr.J (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo Manuel,

es geht darum, dass für unsere Modem-User die Ladezeiten dieser Bild zu lange sind. Deswegen sollen sie auch als Vorschaubilder in den Beitrag und nicht in ihre vollen Grösse. Auf Vorschaubildern kann man dann Klicken und sie in Orginalgrösse ansehen.

BTW. Ich habe deinen Beitrag mal editiert.


----------



## Manu79 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Vielen Dank fürs Editieren. Hab aber noch eine Frage. Welche Verknüpfung von den dreien, die nach dem Hochladen des Bildes zur Verfügung stehen, muß man für die Vorschaubildfunktion nutzen?


----------



## Dr.J (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Du hast 2 Möglichkeiten:

1) Die Bilder nach dem Hochladen (über den Button "Anhänge verwalten") als Attachments über das "Briefklammer"-Symbol einzufügen. Entweder alle auf ein Mal oder einzeln.

2) Die Bilder nach dem Hochladen (über den Button "Anhänge verwalten") dort zu belassen, dann werden sie als Attachments am Ende des Beitrages angehängt.


----------



## Manu79 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Test:


----------



## Manu79 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Ok, klappt. Alles klar und danke.


----------



## Joachim (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

@Manuel
Cooles Avatar!  

@Doc
Er meinte wohl eher, welchen der 3 Links er nutzen solle, wenn er Bilder aus dem Album zeigen will...   
Aber Attachments sind eh besser. 

Für alle die nur "hinten" lesen:

IMG-Befehl:
Vorteile: 
Nachteile: Bildgröße kann kaum beschränkt werden. Bilder verschwinden auch mal aus Beiträgen, weil sie auf dem Server wo sie lagen gelöscht wurden und worauf wir wiederum keinen Einfluss haben. Ladezeiten von Themen erhöhen sich oftmals erheblich.

Attachments/"Anhänge" (Büroklammersymbol im Editor)
Vorteile: Bildgröße beschränkbar. Vorschaubilder und daher geringe Ladezeiten auch bei vielen Bildern. Bilder verschwinden nicht, weil sie hier auf unserem Server lagern.
Nachteile: Wir werden irgendwann mal wieder nen neuen größeren Server brauchen oder müssen anderweitig Daten auslagern.


----------



## RainerSchm (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo Moderatoren,

auch wir wollen uns für Eure tolle Arbeit bedanken. Wir können uns vorstellen, dass so viele Beiträge von so viel unterschiedlichen Usern sehr viel Arbeit machen. *Danke Euch*.  

Wie ihr wisst, sind wir ja noch ziemlich neu hier im Forum. Daher könen wir noch aus eigener junger Erfahrung berichten, wie das erste Posting und vor allem das Bildereinfügen für uns verlief: 

Zunächst haben wir, nachdem wir uns im Forum erfolgreich angemeldet hatten (puhh, endlich geschafft) vergeblich den Link FAQ gesucht. Da gibt es zwar die Kategorie *Support/Hilfe*, aber mit dem unserer Meinung nach unglücklichen Untertitel "Ihr habt technische Probleme oder Schwierigkeiten mit der Software des Forums oder versteht etwas nicht? Dann fragt einfach hier nach." Nein, wir hatten ja noch keine technischen Probleme, geschweige denn Schwierigkeiten mit der Software, wir wollen ja nur ein neues Thema eröffnen. 

Das Schwarze Brett und der Flohmarkt und alle anderen Rubriken kamen für das erste Erstellen eines Themas auch nicht in Frage. Ahh, da gibt es auch einen Link *Hilfe*. Also diesen Link angeklickt und ahh, hier sind auch die FAQs und dann haben wir alles gelesen (ehrlich alles). Aber was haben wir schon von dem Gelesen noch behalten :? Leider nur einen Bruchteil davon.  

Also suchten wir uns eine Rubrik (Kategorie) aus: Ich und mein Teich klang zwar für uns Neulinge, die noch keinen Teich haben nicht plausibel, aber der Untertitel passte. Also Rubrik geöffnet und such, such, ahh, auf neues Thema geklickt. 

So, dort im neuen Thema wird man dann auch gleich mit einem Hinweis empfangen: *Bitte Beachten a) die Forenregeln* Okay hier können wir ein ruhiges Gewissen haben, haben wir gelesen und verstanden. 
*b) bei Benutzung des IMG-Befehls (Verlinken von Bildern) die Bildanzahl, Bildgröße. Besser ist die Verwendung von Attachments (Büroklammersymbol).* Na Gott sein dank, wir mussten uns nicht merken, wie das mit den Bildern geht, da steht es ja noch mal. Also am Besten mit der Büroklammer arbeiten. Aha und da ist sie ja auch mitten unter den ganzen Symbolen. Also los geht´s mit dem Schreiben.

So und nun noch die Bilder hochladen. Wie groß durften die Bilder gleich noch mal sein? Also noch mal die Hilfe aufgerufen und mit *Hilfe durchsuchen* mit mehreren Suchbegriffen (Bilder, Bildgröße, Bildergröße) danach gesucht. Leider vergebens, kein Hinweis gefunden. Na gut, es sind sowieso, seit Anfang des Registrierens bis jetzt schon mehrere Stunden! vergangen, also wird´s schon passen. Die Büroklammer angeklickt und oh, mein Gott hier steht´s ja im Detail, wie groß die unterschiedlichen Bilder sein dürfen, na bravo.:?  Also Bilder schnell noch angepasst und reingestellt. Geschafft. Hoffentlich haben wir jetzt alles richtig gemacht (Rubrik, Anrede, Text, Ton, Bilder, Signatur usw) sonst könnte ja laut Hinweis unser Post wieder gelöscht werden. 

Wir hoffen, dass diese wahre Darstellung deutlich veranschaulicht, dass kein Forum-Neuling böswillig falsch postet, bzw. Bilder falsch uploaded. Es sind ganz einfach zu viele Informationen in zu kurzer Zeit, die man versucht zu verarbeiten, bzw. glaubt verarbeiten zu können. 

Wir würden daher folgende Vorschläge machen, die es für Neulinge vielleicht einfacher macht, neuen Themen zu schreiben und Bilder anzuhängen:
1. Wie bereits Annett vorgeschlagen hat: Eine neue Rubrik unter Information die heißt: Mein erstes Posting (FAQ)
2. Die zwar PC-korrekte, aber nicht selbsterklärende Bezeichnung unter Zusätzliche Einstellungen: *Dateien anhängen* ändern in Bilder / Dateien einfügen. 
3. Die Bezeichnung des Buttons: *Anhänge verwalten* ändern in Bilder einfügen.
2. In den Hinweis beim neunen Thema *Bitte beachten*, statt des jetztigen zweiten Round-Buttons den von Dr.J (Jürgen) vorgeschlagenen kurzen aber verständlichen Text: 
1) Die Bilder nach dem Hochladen (über den Button "Anhänge verwalten") als Attachments über das "Briefklammer"-Symbol einzufügen. Entweder alle auf ein Mal oder einzeln.
2) Die Bilder nach dem Hochladen (über den Button "Anhänge verwalten") dort zu belassen, dann werden sie als Attachments am Ende des Beitrages angehängt.​ Natürlich mit angepasstem Button Text. 
4. In die Hilfe auch die möglichen Bildtypen und -größen mit aufnehmen. 
5. Wenn dann immer noch fehlerhafte Postings gemacht werden, dann konsequent das Post löschen und mit einer PN den User auf die Fehler aufmerksam machen. 

Wir hoffen, Euch damit weitergeholfen zu haben. 

Ute und Rainer


----------



## sabine71 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

@Rainer und Ute:

Super erklärt, mir ging es genauso 

@Mods: Wenn man die Bilder in das eigene Album hochlädt, kann man die Beschreibungen und ähnliches auch noch im nachhinein einfügen?


----------



## karsten. (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo

klar !

rechts *Bild Tools*
dann *Bild bearbeiten*

und dann los !   

schönen Abend


----------



## Hubabuba (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo @ll

Rainer und Ute  

Mod's  

Karsten's lockere Kommentare  

jetzt müsste es in Zukunft ja klappen...oder  

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Moin zusammen,

na das ist doch mal gut - so ein Erfahrungsbericht.
Die meisten hier, sind seit Jahren in Foren unterwegs... ich kann mich an mein erstes Posting leider auch nicht mehr erinnern. 

Zu den Vorschlägen.





> Wir würden daher folgende Vorschläge machen, die es für Neulinge vielleicht einfacher macht, neuen Themen zu schreiben und Bilder anzuhängen:
> 1. Wie bereits Annett vorgeschlagen hat: Eine neue Rubrik unter Information die heißt: Mein erstes Posting (FAQ)
> 2. Die zwar PC-korrekte, aber nicht selbsterklärende Bezeichnung unter Zusätzliche Einstellungen: Dateien anhängen ändern in Bilder / Dateien einfügen.
> 3. Die Bezeichnung des Buttons: Anhänge verwalten ändern in Bilder einfügen.
> ...



1. Könnte man so machen.
Ich hatte schon immer mal drüber gegrübbelt, ob man auch noch eine Anleitung zum Erstellen eines Beitrags tippen könnte. Allerdings dachte ich bisher das die Hilfe da ausreichend ist. Aber wie genau man einen eigenen Beitrag erstellt, steht da wirklich nicht drinnen.  

2.Bilder statt Anhänge oder Dateien wäre unkorrekt, weil man eben nicht nur Bilder hochladen/anhängen kann. Hier schwirren auch einige Excel-, Word- oder pdf-Dateien als Anhänge herum. :?
Man könnte in der Hilfe erklären das Bilder=Anhänge sind. 
Wobei die Hilfe schon indirekt erklärt, wie es geht https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/faq.php?faq=vb_read_and_post#faq_vb_attachment_explain
("Was sind Anhänge" und die folgenden Einträge.)

3.siehe 2.

2. (nochmal?   vertippt?  )
Kannst Du bitte nochmal verständlicher formulieren, was genau Du mit Jürgens Text ersetzen möchtest. Ich kapiers nicht wirklich.  

4.Könnte man machen. Wird dann wieder mehr Text - man kann nur hoffen, es wühlt sich dann auch jemand da durch.. auf der Suche nach Antworten. 

5. Bisher wurde immer relativ freundlich (per Pn oder halt im Forum) auf Fehler hingewiesen und in 99,9% der Fälle wurde eine einvernehmliche Lösung gefunden. Wenn mal einer von uns nicht ganz so super nett ist - wir haben auch mal nen schlechten Tag.... auch wenns nicht vorkommen sollte. 

Würdet Ihr als Neuling es aushalten, wenn Euer vielleicht nach x Stunden erstellter Beitrag wegen "Formfehlern" komplett gelöscht wird?


----------



## Hubabuba (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo @ll

Würdet Ihr als Neuling es aushalten, wenn Euer vielleicht nach x Stunden erstellter Beitrag wegen "Formfehlern" komplett gelöscht wird? [/QUOTE]

Das ist genau der Punkt *lach*
Kann man den X Stunden Faktor nicht verkürzen, durch leichter zu verstehende Angaben und Hinweise.
Das wird mit Sicherheit von Neulingen ( wie auch ich ) gut angenommen.
Von den erfahrenen Teich Forum Leuten kann man das erwarten.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hi.

Wie willst Du etwas verkürzen, wenn Du sämtliche in Betracht kommenden Möglichkeiten mit abdecken willst. 

Schreib mal ne Anleitung.... und versuch alles zu bedenken. Dann weißt Du auch, dass kürzer oft einfach nicht geht, ohne andere Fehlerquellen unbeachtet zu lassen.

Meist ist es der Vorstellungsthread, der als erstes geschrieben wird - und die meisten möchten dort Bilder zeigen. 
Und damit sind wir wieder am Anfang dieses Fadens.


----------



## Hubabuba (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo Annett

Tja....nicht einfach es allen Recht zu machen.
Aber viele Wege führen in's Forum  

Macht dir mal nicht zu viele Gedanken....weniger ist manchmal mehr.

Schönen Tag noch.....ich setze mich jetzt zu meinen Fischen an den Teich und genieße das schöne Wetter in Essen. ( endlich Urlaub )

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## zaphod (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo, 

vielleicht mal ein anderer Lösungsansatz, nur so ein Gedanke, ob das umsetzbar ist, weiß ich nicht:

vor einigen Jahren hab ich ich in meiner alter Firma u.a. zusammen mit einem Programmierer eine "Online-Produktions-Bilddatenbank" aufgebaut. Dort wurden Bilder zur Printmedienproduktion abgelegt, die Originale waren erheblich größer als hier (bis zu 100 MB). In der Datenbank waren kleine Vorschaubilder als Assets mit Verlinkung zu den Originalen abgelegt. Inzwischen läuft das Ganze viel moderner als eigenständige Datenbanklösung, in der Anfangszeit aber hatten wir alles über Applescripte und Tools zusammengefummelt. 
Eines dieser Tools war z.B. "ImageMagick" (da gibts sicher auch andere) - vielleicht könnte man ja diesen verruchten "IMG"-Befehl via Script abfangen, die Url im Befehl an ein solches Konvertierungstool übergeben, und dann wiederum via Script eine verkleinerte Vorschau mit Link zur Ursprungs-Url erzeugen.

Andererseits fällt mir gerade ein, dass ihr ja sowieso ein derartiges Tool/Script am Laufen habt, welches die Bilder übers Büroklammersymbol runterrechnet/verlinkt/plaziert - kann das in dieser Form nicht auch für IMG eingebunden werden?


----------



## Juleli (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hm.
Also was ich hier ganz zu Anfang einfach vermisst habe, war, dass es hier kein Testforum gibt. In allen bisherigen Foren gab es ein Testforum und hier saß ich da und habe mich auch stundenlang an meinen ersten Beitrag gesetzt, um bloß keine Fehler zu machen dabei. Ob mir dabei Fehler unterlaufen sind? Keine Ahnung, aber ich wäre verdammt froh gewesen, wenn es ein auf den ersten Blick sichtbares Testforum für die Neulinge gäbe, wo man einfach mal auf gute Laune hin mit den ersten Beitragsversuchen spammen könnte.
Ganz oben in das Testforum könnte man dann einen Beitrag "festklemmen", der besagt, wie man Bilder einfügt und dazu dann eben noch einen, wie man überhaupt einen Beitrag schreibt.


----------



## Tina62 (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

ein freundliches Hallo an alle, ich bin auch ganz neu dabei und habe auch so meine Problem , da ich mich mit Foren nicht auskenne. Ich finde es aber sehr schön, wie bisher auf meine Fragen geantwortet wurde und mir ein wenig Hilfe zugedacht wurde. Vielen Dank und seid mit den neuen nicht ganz so streng !
Gruss Tina


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo Juleli,

DAS könnte tatsächlich für einige Problemchen die Lösung sein. 
Mal sehen, was die anderen Mitwirkenden dazu sagen - aber von mir gibts dafür ein klares: *Ja.*

Wie und wo das dann hin kommt - ist eine ganz andere Frage... die dann als zweiter Schritt gelöst werden kann.


----------



## karsten. (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

 
klasse  ! 

und man könnte alle in die "Schule" zurückschicken

die nicht artig sind !


----------



## Joachim (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

@Klaas
Bei deinem Vorschlag sehe ich Probleme - und zwar diese:

- Der Server ist mitunter schon an seinen Grenzen, was die Rechenleistung anbelangt (immerhin ein AMD Athlon XP 64 Bit Prozessor), daher ist jedes weitere script eher zu vermeiden.
- Wenn unser Server ein Bild, welches zB. bei Imageshake liegt, kleiner rechnen soll, dann muss es ja doch wieder erstmal geladen werden, dann bearbeitet/oder kontrolliert und kann erst dann angezeigt werden. Damit wäre keinem geholfen - oder kennst du nen anderen Weg? Achso, wir nutzen GD2 als Serverseitiges Bildtool.

@all
Die Idee mit einem Anleitungs/Testforum finde ich gut, zumal dies recht schnell umsetzbar ist. Auch sollten einige Anleitungen noch geschrieben werden - freiwillige vor. 
Vielleicht sollte man bei den Anleitungen den ersten Beitrag als Kurzen, schnellen Weg beschreiben und im 2. Beitrag dann den ausführlichen mit allen Variationen. Was meint ihr dazu?

Edit: nochwas - vielleicht sollte man die 3 Links  unter dem jeweiligen Bild im Album ganz entfernen? Dann kann man nur noch mit dem erweiterten Editor Bilder einfügen und die "Fehlerrate" könnte sich verringern. Denke ich.


----------



## Juleli (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*





Na da bin ich ja mal froh, dass der Vorschlag auf so gute Resonanz stößt.


----------



## zaphod (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hi Joachim, 

o.k. Rechenleistung ist ein gutes Argument dagegen. 
Wir hatten damals ein Script laufen, welches bestimmte Verzeichnisse zu vordefinierten Zeiten abscannte und falls neue Daten vorlagen, die Aufträge abarbeitete. Diese Zeit könnte man 1 oder mehrmals täglich zur geringsten Serverauslastung definieren, bis dahin stünden die per IMG eingefügten Bilder halt erstmal so drin oder eben nur als reiner Link. 
Um Festplattenkapazität einzusparen, könnte man natürlich die erzeugten Miniaturansichten wieder direkt auf dem Ursprungsort des Originals ablegen (z.B. Imageshake), sodass nur temporär Kapazität und Leistung verschwendet würde. 
Wie gesagt, war nur ne Idee.


----------



## RainerSchm (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo Annett,

danke für Deine Antworten. Klar 2. ist doppelt, sorry  

Zu 1.)
Eine PDF-Anleitung ließe sich auch in den Download-Bereich stellen. Vielleicht schafft es Rainer heute Abend oder so, eine zu schreiben. Werde ihn mal "bearbeiten"  

Zu 2a.)
Ist schon richtig, dass die Bezeichnung *Dateien anhängen* formaltechnisch korrekt ist. Aber wie Du schon selber schreibst, fast alle Neulinge wollen Bilder hochladen und keine sonstigen Dateien. Für die 99% die Bilder hochladen wollen und die restlichen 1%, die auch mal ab und zu andere Dateien hochladen wollen schlagen wir daher die Bezeichnung: *Bilder / Dateien einfügen* vor. 

Zu 3.)
Die Buttonbezeichnung: *Anhänge verwalten* ist doch für Forum-Neulinge und erst recht für PC-Laien noch unverständlicher. Was sind denn gleich noch mal *Anhänge *und *verwalten *möchte ich doch schon gar nichts, ich will doch etwas in meinen Text einfügen. Also was soll ich mit diesem Button anfangen? Weitere Erklärung wie unter 2a. Pragmatische Anleitungen sind wesentlich besser zu verstehen und verursachen weniger Fehler, als fachlateinisch korrekte. 

Zu 2b)
Es steht über dem Texteingabefeld:
*Bitte beachten:* 

die Forenregeln.

bei Benutzung des IMG-Befehls (Verlinken von Bildern) die Bildanzahl, Bildgröße. Besser ist die Verwendung von Attachments (Büroklammersymbol).
Diesen zweiten Button, in dem es um das Bilder einfügen geht, meinten wir der unserer Meinung nach geändert werden sollte. Denn genau diesen Text hat man beim Schreiben immer vor Augen. Gerade fällts mir auf: *Attachments*, wieder so ein fachlateinisches Wort, das zwar korrekt aber vollkommen unnötig ist. Übrigens gerade bei der Büroklammer erscheint beim Drüberfahren mit der Maus kein Hilfekommentar! Aber ausgerechnet bei dem Bild mit der Bergspitze, mit dem man den für euch anscheinend unliebsamen IMG-Befehl ausführen kann, erscheint der Hilfetext: *Grafik einfügen*. 

Zu 4.)
Aber genau dafür ist doch die *Hilfe *da, oder! Je mehr in der Hilfe steht, umso besser. Erst recht, wenn etwas über die Suchfunktion zu finden ist. 

Zu 5.)


			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Würdet Ihr als Neuling es aushalten, wenn Euer vielleicht nach x Stunden erstellter Beitrag wegen "Formfehlern" komplett gelöscht wird?


Na ja, komplett gelöscht wird er ja nicht. Er wird einfach zunächst in dieser Form nicht im Forum veröffentlicht. Der Inhalt existiert ja für euch Mods noch auf dem Server und kann dem Neuling mit entsprechenden Hinweisen zur Überarbeitung wieder zur Verfügung gestellt werden. 

Wir haben jetzt schon einige Threats in diesem Forum gelesen und bisher noch keine abfällige Bemerkung eines Mods gesehen. Wir glauben ihr habt ziemlich gute Nerven. Weiter so. 

Liebe Grüße

Ute und Rainer


----------



## Silke (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo,
hmm, irgendwie hab ich bei der ganzen Diskussion nicht verstanden, auf was sich die Umfrage bezieht. Hat das irgendwas mit den Bildern zu tun? *grübel*


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Servus Silke

Die Umfrage bezieht sich auf das, wie du auf einen Beitrag antwortest.

Direkt Antworten > Gleich unter dem letzten Beitrag in das Fenster schreiben (keine Smileys, kein Zitat, usw.)

Antwort erstellen > Links unterhalb des letzten Beitrags - Klicken - neues Fenster geht auf - und schon hast alle Möglichkeiten zu Verfügung

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Silke (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo Helmut,
ach sooo, naja, wenn es nur eine kurze Bemerkung ist, antworte ich "direkt", wenn`s mir smileys verziert werden soll natürlich mit "erweiterung".
Ich kann darauf also nicht antworten, da die Möglichkeit 50/50 nicht angegeben ist.


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Servus Silke

Dann benutzt aber doch 100% die "Direkt antworten" Möglichkeit, weil du ja erst dort auf Erweitert klickst. 

Hat allerdings mit Bilder nur indirekt etwas zu tun, vielleicht wenn man Bilder einfügen will gehst gleich auf den Button "Antwort erstellen".

Tschüss
Helmut


----------



## Hubabuba (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo @ll

Das mit dem Test ist doch was feines....und die Idee alle in die Schule zu schicken, na die kann ja nur von Karsten kommen   ( da muss ich immer wieder schmunzeln )
Wann geht's los ?? 

Arbeiten die Mod's jetzt, oder schreiben die nur noch * *

Gruß
Rolf

PS Ich hoffe das der Spaß verstanden wird.
    Toll ist jedenfalls das es sehr gute Gedanken und Verbesserungen fürs Forum
    wären.


----------



## Joachim (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

@Helmut und Silke
Ich erleuchte denn mal   - Die Umfrage hat folgender maßen mit Bildern zu tun:

Wenn man Bilder per IMG einfügt, dann kann man das auf mehrere Arten machen.

1. Erweiterter Editor - klick auf Grafik einfügen ...
2. von Hand
3. im Direkt antworten - Editor, mit den Links aus dem Album

Tjaaaa, und bei letzter Möglichkeit ist halt keinerlei Hinweis auf Bildgrößen und Anzahl der Bilder...  
Daher wollte ich mal wissen, welcher Editor meist genutzt wird. 

@Juleli
Ich guck mir das mal morgen nach der Ernte an - öhm, nö, heut guck ichs mir an. Ist ja schon wieder morgen ...


----------



## Christi (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Lieber Joachim, ich bin " so "ein Neuling, fühlte mich auch gleich angesprochen. Habe vielleicht auch ich Bilder eingestellt an Stellen, wo so nicht hingehörten? Ich habe netterweise 1x eine Nachricht erhalten, daß etwas verschoben wurde. Dafür war ich wirklich dankbar.  Sollte ich etwas falsch machen, bin auch ich fürs Löschen. Kein Thema, eine gewisse Struktur und Ordnung braucht so ein Forum, da bin ich ganz bei Euch.  
Aber da dies hier das 1. Forum ist, in dem ich herumschwirre, ist das auch so einfach nicht durchzusteigen, da gibt es Themen hier...da gibt es ähnliches da. Aber alles insgesamt ist es genial, daß es Euch gibt. Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe.  Lieben Gruß  Christiane


----------



## Joachim (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: So kanns nicht weiter gehen...*

Hallo Christiane,

und Danke für die virtuellen Blumen! 

Der Beitrag auf den du geantwortet hast ist ja nun schon ein wenig her ...  Aber was soll ich sagen - Fehler macht jeder mal und das ist auch gut so, solange man auch draus lernt. 

Wenn du Fragen zur Forumbenutzung hast, dann kannst du dich auch immer gern an einen der Mods persönlich wenden (PN/Mail) oder natürlich hier im Support direkt fragen.


----------

